# Can Big Ramy beat Phil



## Chelsea

I'm sure everyone has seen the monster that is Big Ramy winning his 1st pro show (New York Pro), my question is....

Could he mount a challenge for the Olympia and beat Phil?


----------



## Chelsea

Mikey81 said:


> Phils cuts in his legs look deeper


Definitely, I think Phil's condition is better most noticeably his legs.


----------



## Suprakill4

No i dont think he will. Phils phsyqique is much more aesthetically pleasing, legs look much better and condition is better.


----------



## johnnya

I still think Phil looks better I think ramys legs are out of proportion quads are huge but calves aren't as good as Phil's,


----------



## foodaddict

I think Big Ramy will get 3rd or 4th can't see him cracking top 2 with Cutler competing.

No one will beat Phil...hes too complete!


----------



## Ginger Ben

This was posted on face book this morning on exactly the same subject. Phil on right



Not a lot in it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Don't think Ram will win it this time round but he's got so much potential to be right up there with more experience


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> This was posted on face book this morning on exactly the same subject. Phil on right
> 
> View attachment 124490
> 
> 
> Not a lot in it!


Looks loads in it to me mate. Muscle density and width on phils back much better and calves much better.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks loads in it to me mate. Muscle density and width on phils back much better and calves much better.


True but bearing in mind that's comparing him to the best in the world, I don't think he's that far away


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> True but bearing in mind that's comparing him to the best in the world, I don't think he's that far away


Oh i know that mate, but the threads asking if he can beat phil, and because of the level they are both at, no he wont, he might be close to the best in the world, but he isnt as good so wont win.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh i know that mate, but the threads asking if he can beat phil, and because of the level they are both at, no he wont, he might be close to the best in the world, but he isnt as good so wont win.


Agreed, don't think he will win either and not just Heath he has to beat at the end of the day there's a lot of awesome physiques on that stage but I don't think he will look out of place.


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> This was posted on face book this morning on exactly the same subject. Phil on right
> 
> View attachment 124490
> 
> 
> Not a lot in it!


Great pic and you can see that Phil has a lot more detail to his physique, plus Ramy would have to get past Rhoden and Greene before getting to Phil.


----------



## Chelsea

I know we haven't got pics of all the mandatory poses but on first look what is your assessment @Pscarb as im pretty sure you're a qualified bb'ing judge.


----------



## C.Hill

My god his legs are monsterous!!!

But no he won't beat Heath. Maybe in a few years?


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> My god his legs are monsterous!!!
> 
> But no he won't beat Heath. Maybe in a few years?


Yea mate, quads are just rude! I definitely think he is a future Mr.O if he brings up any lagging parts and also bring conditioning to Phil's level.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

he wont beat phil for a good few years but Ramy has only been training for 3 years so has lots of potential to do some damage in a few more years.


----------



## Sambuca

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> he wont beat phil for a good few years but Ramy has only been training for 3 years so has lots of potential to do some damage in a few more years.


training for 3 years? 

he must of been in some shape when he started


----------



## C.Hill

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> he wont beat phil for a good few years but Ramy has only been training for 3 years so has lots of potential to do some damage in a few more years.


No way 3 years!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

C.Hill said:


> No way 3 years!


yeh theres a good interview on you tube somewhere


----------



## C.Hill

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yeh theres a good interview on you tube somewhere


I reckon he used steroids.


----------



## Chelsea

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yeh theres a good interview on you tube somewhere


x2 him and Dennis James in the interview and Dennis James explains how long he has been training.


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> I reckon he used steroids.


They kill you, you know that right?


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> They kill you, you know that right?


And make your willy small and really angry.



Mikey81 said:


> Nah! I think it is just Maximuscle supplements


Nah I honestly think he's used some Superdrol or something.


----------



## anabolik

I'm sorry I'm gonna have to call bullsh1t on this. I find it very hard to believe anyone could go from untrained to Mr. Olympia standards in just 3 years.

Is there any photo evidence of his transformation?


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> And make your willy small and really angry.
> 
> Nah I honestly think he's used some Superdrol or something.


I thought my c0ck had been on a hot wash, at least now I know why!

Where can I get this miracle drug Superdrol.........Superdrug?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> They kill you, you know that right?


 @Huntingground

You read this mate?

:lol:


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> @Huntingground
> 
> You read this mate?
> 
> :lol:


I'm not dead yet!! Am I??


----------



## 3752

Chelsea said:


> I know we haven't got pics of all the mandatory poses but on first look what is your assessment @Pscarb as im pretty sure you're a qualified bb'ing judge.


you cannot make a full prediction from one picture but even that picture shows you Ramy is behind Phil in a few areas....

Lacks Calf development compared

Legs are big but no pleasing or as detailed

Waist is wider and not as conditioned in the intercostals

Arms are not as developed in the tricep area....

Phil is overall much better when you look at balance/condition and muscle bellies, yes Ramy is huge but size is not what makes a Champion maybe in a few years if he refines what he has now......


----------



## dusher

IMO if Ramy gets in the top 6 it will be an awesome achievement. No where near Phil just yet. Sure as he gets some more mature muscle in the coming years he might be in with a shot.


----------



## Britbb

In my opinion, I actually feel that Kai can win Olympia this year.

I thought on day 1 last year, he deserved to win. Even at the beginning of day 2 as well last year he looked the winner. Then he started flattening out and getting slightly smoother. Whereas phil kept growing as he pumped up during posing throughout the call outs. So phil ended stronger and fuller muscle bellies. Phil ended up winning by 1 point from day 2.

I heard reports of kai being backstage and exhsuated. Gasping to get air in, having to lie down, felt dizzy, drinking loads of water.

From experience, if these reports of kai are true, this would sound like he used certain diuretics which I know can have these effects which will also flatten you out and ruin your physique. Perhaps why kai faded? Hmmm, who knows. But I believe so.

Anyway. Kai looks unbelievable right now in the off season. He looks very similar to a ronnie coleman. If kai turns up totally shredded with say 10 extra lbs from last year and in all the right places (which it looks like now). I would say it's good bye to phil.

Phil I predict to lose his lines even more, due to trying to pack on more mass. Already it looks like his waist is wider in the front double biceps pose because of his narrow clavicles and can't actually physically get the lat dimensional width jutting out (due to the narrow clavicles), so an increase in gut size from attempting to add extra mass, will see him look less aesthetic in the front biceps and front lat spread poses. Kai can take him on both of these.

As for Ramy, I would say 5th - 8th really. He doesn't have the maturity to his muscles to beat a fully shredded branch warren. Nor does he have the aesthetics of maturity to beat denis wolf (if wolf brings the condition).

We already have Phil, Kai, Rohden, Dexter and Cutler up there. If Big ramy brings it, then he can possibly edge out one of those guys for 5th place. But he will also be mixing it up against warren, wolf, centopani etc. Someone like dexter might give away a lot of size, but dexter has maturity and aesthetics with that polished look.

Don't get me wrong, big ramy has decent aesthetics as well. He doesn't have a huge bloated gut, his waist is average size but for his overall size it looks good, especially from the side. He has huge mass. Brings good condition. BUT he needs slightly more maturity and to bring up his triceps and calves as well as bring a shredded mature seperated muscle look. So for this year, no I don't think he can mix it up in the top 3. But in 3-5 years time, that's another story


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820

Amen brother, definitely Kai's year!


----------



## Chelsea

Britbb said:


> In my opinion, I actually feel that Kai can win Olympia this year.
> 
> I thought on day 1 last year, he deserved to win. Even at the beginning of day 2 as well last year he looked the winner. Then he started flattening out and getting slightly smoother. Whereas phil kept growing as he pumped up during posing throughout the call outs. So phil ended stronger and fuller muscle bellies. Phil ended up winning by 1 point from day 2.
> 
> I heard reports of kai being backstage and exhsuated. Gasping to get air in, having to lie down, felt dizzy, drinking loads of water.
> 
> From experience, if these reports of kai are true, this would sound like he used certain diuretics which I know can have these effects which will also flatten you out and ruin your physique. Perhaps why kai faded? Hmmm, who knows. But I believe so.
> 
> Anyway. Kai looks unbelievable right now in the off season. He looks very similar to a ronnie coleman. If kai turns up totally shredded with say 10 extra lbs from last year and in all the right places (which it looks like now). I would say it's good bye to phil.
> 
> Phil I predict to lose his lines even more, due to trying to pack on more mass. Already it looks like his waist is wider in the front double biceps pose because of his narrow clavicles and can't actually physically get the lat dimensional width jutting out (due to the narrow clavicles), so an increase in gut size from attempting to add extra mass, will see him look less aesthetic in the front biceps and front lat spread poses. Kai can take him on both of these.
> 
> As for Ramy, I would say 5th - 8th really. He doesn't have the maturity to his muscles to beat a fully shredded branch warren. Nor does he have the aesthetics of maturity to beat denis wolf (if wolf brings the condition).
> 
> We already have Phil, Kai, Rohden, Dexter and Cutler up there. If Big ramy brings it, then he can possibly edge out one of those guys for 5th place. But he will also be mixing it up against warren, wolf, centopani etc. Someone like dexter might give away a lot of size, but dexter has maturity and aesthetics with that polished look.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, big ramy has decent aesthetics as well. He doesn't have a huge bloated gut, his waist is average size but for his overall size it looks good, especially from the side. He has huge mass. Brings good condition. BUT he needs slightly more maturity and to bring up his triceps and calves as well as bring a shredded mature seperated muscle look. So for this year, no I don't think he can mix it up in the top 3. But in 3-5 years time, that's another story


Awesome post!

If anyone is going to do it then its going to be Kai. Didn't realise Kai was in such a bad state backstage which is a shame really as like you said there was only 1 point in it.

I agree Kai looks absolutely ridiculous at the moment and the level of detail in his physique is just crazy so I think you're right, this could be the end of Phil as Mr.O.

As for Ramy, its the same as Pscarb said too he has a lot of improvements to make and I agree in a few years he could definitely be right up there with the best and if he does make the improvements he needs to and carries on getting bigger as well he will be almost unstoppable!

What do you think about Cutler? You think Ramy could edge him out because there has been a fair bit of talk that Jay is just making a comeback to promote BPI and his new line with them?


----------



## seany1

Britbb said:


> In my opinion, I actually feel that Kai can win Olympia this year.
> 
> I thought on day 1 last year, he deserved to win. Even at the beginning of day 2 as well last year he looked the winner. Then he started flattening out and getting slightly smoother. Whereas phil kept growing as he pumped up during posing throughout the call outs. So phil ended stronger and fuller muscle bellies. *Phil ended up winning by 1 point from day 2.*


I know quite a few thought it was closer or that Kai won but on the judges scorecard Phil actually got a perfect score of 10 scoring "1" from every judge for both days , Kai was placed 2nd by every judge over the 2 days.


----------



## Britbb

seany1 said:


> I know quite a few thought it was closer or that Kai won but on the judges scorecard Phil actually got a perfect score of 10 scoring "1" from every judge for both days , Kai was placed 2nd by every judge over the 2 days.
> 
> View attachment 124608


That's odd.

I distinctively remember hearing Bob Cicherilo (when announcing the winner) 'There is only one point separating these guys!'

Hmmm.

To be honest, Kai has worked with George Farah all year this time round. He looks much improved. He is bigger than Phil, his legs have better development and quality. Kai's arms look bigger now. Fair enough this is the off season and Phil brings it come contest time, but from the improvements Kai has made, compared to last year. Vs. The fact that Phil does not look particularly any different from last years off season. I think Kai will do it this year.

He is a lot leaner than he has been in the off season before. With his new shape and full size/muscle bellies, if Kai is totally shredded (no reason why he won't be, afterall he's working with Farah and they both gelled really well last year) so I think Kai will win it this year.

I also think Phil will be getting quite worried about it. Turning up at guest poses throughout the year and seeing Kai Green looking like that AND getting more attention than he is right now. Kai is who everyone is talking about. These things are going to be in Phil's mind whether he admits it or not.


----------



## Mark2021

Not for a few years but will defo have his turn of being mr O!


----------



## Iluv2b_Free

Ramy needs time, and he has it. Ramy is 28 years old, Phil is 33. Phil also has many years longer training than Ramy does... Ramy has only been training a few years.


----------



## Iluv2b_Free

Also there are pictures of him in 2010 weighing around 200 lbs I am looking for a link currently to repost here...

The Big Ramy story

Mamdouh Elsbbiay is 28 years old, 5,9" high. He was born in Egypt but know lifes in Kuwait where he got to 7 years ago to work as a fisherman. He is married and got two kids. His youngest one, a girl, was born at the night of the New York Pro Show.

He began to workout in 2003. His favorite bodybuilder was at the beginning Dorian Yates, later it was Victor Martinez. Due to an incident he got to quit working out after only 7 month.

2010 he was given a job at the famous "Oxygen Gym" in Kuwait. And just from that time one he began to workout again.

2011 his bodyweight raised to not very good conditioned 200lbs. He got his contest debut at the Amateur Olympia 2012 with 286lbs on stage ! He earned the win in the superheavy weight division and also the overall victory.

Because of his win at the Amateur Olympia he was qualified for the Mr. Olympia 2013 in Las Vegas.

His coach Dennis James advised him to show up in a show prior to the Olympia to built up his name among the pros. So they plan to prepare for the Mr. Olympia.

Dennis got him on a zerio carb diet 11 days out of the show.

Note - when I find the earlier pictures i'll edit this post. til' then I enjoy this one. http://www.body-xtreme.com/bodybuilding/watermark.php?id=4479&f_id=10619


----------



## Delhi

Firstly let me say ramy has an incredible physique and one that I could not even dream of getting close to. But he isn't even in same league as phil. He looks like he has maxed out his potential and is now starting to look blocky as well as imbalanced. Phil on the other hand has it all and still looks like he has room to grow before he turns blocky. Both are simply brilliant but no competition here I'm afraid.


----------



## stone14

Phil vs ramy could be the new ronnie vs jay???


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Thought shawn rhoden was going to take it.


----------



## RichieG87

HELL NO!! Aint no 1 beatin Phil...


----------



## stone14

For ramy only training a short while to get like that I'm so jel, is that right he's went from 200lb to 286lb in 1 F-ing year? [email protected]!

A 7lb lbm gain per month 

He must have been someones lab rat to pile that amount on surly its un-human


----------



## johnnya

was surprised to see the ticket prices thought the starting price would be a lot more

Friday, September 27, 2013

Reserved Seating: $211.52, 159.14, $138.19, $117.24, $96.29, $80.57, $64.86

Saturday, September 28, 2013

Reserved Seating: $263.90, $211.52, $185.33, $164.38, $138.19, $106.76, $75.33


----------



## Zee Theloader

anabolik said:


> I'm sorry I'm gonna have to call bullsh1t on this. I find it very hard to believe anyone could go from untrained to Mr. Olympia standards in just 3 years.
> 
> Is there any photo evidence of his transformation?




The first pic (in the right) for Ramy as 200 LB & 25 Years old at 2010

The other pics for him last week as 310 LB (Now he is 28 years old)

I think he will be 2rd runner up after Kai (as a winner) and Phill.


----------



## PRL

Phil is complete. Gonna take someone special to beat him #dominant


----------



## Zee Theloader

PRL said:


> Phil is complete. Gonna take someone special to beat him #dominant


Have you seen Kai now?

he is awesome, I think he can to peat Phil this O


----------



## 3752

Zee Theloader said:


> Have you seen Kai now?
> 
> he is awesome, I think he can to peat Phil this O


you don't have to beat the current Mr O you have to be miles better this is how it has always been and Kia is not better in my opinion that Phil, all the Pro's look great weeks out on there own in pictures but it is down to show day and how good they look standing next to there peers that count as then there negatives are highlighted.......

for me Phil will take it with Kai or Cutler 2nd


----------



## Britbb

Go on JAY CUTLER!!!

I want Jay to win it back again.

Kai is respectful and very friendly, Phil is ok, but Jay is the coolest out of the bunch.


----------



## PRL

Pscarb said:


> you don't have to beat the current Mr O you have to be miles better this is how it has always been and Kia is not better in my opinion that Phil, all the Pro's look great weeks out on there own in pictures but it is down to show day and how good they look standing next to there peers that count as then there negatives are highlighted.......
> 
> for me Phil will take it with Kai or Cutler 2nd


Fully agree. Phil is special. Gonna take someone on another level to take his crown.


----------



## Zee Theloader

Big Ramy, the Veeeery big Ramy :rockon:


----------



## fastcar_uk

Chelsea said:


> I'm sure everyone has seen the monster that is Big Ramy winning his 1st pro show (New York Pro), my question is....
> 
> Could he mount a challenge for the Olympia and beat Phil?


no


----------



## johnnya

Nope


----------



## defdaz

Yep! Just because it'd be amazing to see happen. We've had Kevin Levrone and Flex Wheeler nearly win the show on their first attempt (some would say they both did!) so I don't see why someone as huge and yet still with a pleasing physique can't do just as well. Kev nearly won it and his back was weak so just because Ramy's calves are small (though from the pics they seem to have improved a lot since the NY) I don't see this as a major issue. And let's face it, calves don't really matter or Dexter would never have won! :lol:

Come on Big Ramy!

Not been looking forward to a Mr O so much as this in ages!

PS Flexonline.com have a load of good interviews that they've just posted up. Shawn Rhoden's is funny (in answer to the video of Heath dissing him).


----------



## Gym-pig

There is no way on gods earth ramy can beat Phil .

He needs calves and Hams to complete his physique

Yes hes amazing but hes on stage with athletes who are beyond amazing


----------



## GeordieOak70

Phil will win Kai 2nd Rammy might pinch 3rd Jay looks a spent force now 4th or 3rd if he can out pose Rammy


----------



## cas

Don't get me wrong here I am a fan of phil heaths but he is starting to look a little round for me, all the rest don't have the same look and tbh I think he is using a little to much synthol (I know they all use it)

But phil is starting to remind me of this dude










He is starting to look like he is full of water balloons.


----------



## stone14

cas said:


> Don't get me wrong here I am a fan of phil heaths but he is starting to look a little round for me, all the rest don't have the same look and tbh I think he is using a little to much synthol (I know they all use it)
> 
> But phil is starting to remind me of this dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is starting to look like he is full of water balloons.


There shud be a Mr synthol competition I think it would be funny to see people like him in the pic all lined up. I bet you'd see some strange shaped people lol.


----------



## Fishheadsoup

Just been looking at the pics from the Mr O 2013 comp and I'd say Ramy was in better condition at NY...Surprised at Kai though, really dosnt look as good as i thought he would


----------



## Jim78

Phil will win again.....

making up top 5........kai, rhoden,wolf and dex......

IMO...

Think a lot forget that Big Ramy and the likes of Cedric etc look good at these smaller shows because of the lack of the top physiques in the sport at those shows......when they hit the olympia stage and the extra work they need compared to phil, kai etc etc becomes apparent.

kai doesn't look as good as lastyear when it was just literally him and Phil, top 5at least looks more challenging but its got to be Phils 3rd title or il eat my hat.


----------



## infernal0988

Ginger Ben said:


> This was posted on face book this morning on exactly the same subject. Phil on right
> 
> View attachment 124490
> 
> 
> Not a lot in it!


If thats ramy on the left then all i can say is goodbye Phil Heath ramys back looks so much more detailed , but phil may take him on the cuts over the legs (front) Calves i would also say phil is slightly better, but anything els Ramys got it nailed & if he can bring a even better look for the MR.O ? No telling what will happen then.


----------



## Wheyman

big ramy's top half looks deeper than Phils, but legs are like the opposit, depends on how much water the shed before the show tonight


----------



## infernal0988

stone14 said:


> For ramy only training a short while to get like that I'm so jel, is that right he's went from 200lb to 286lb in 1 F-ing year? [email protected]!
> 
> A 7lb lbm gain per month
> 
> He must have been someones lab rat to pile that amount on surly its un-human


Not quick to blame the drugs but this time it might be the case .


----------



## infernal0988

Wheyman said:


> big ramy's to half looks deeper than Phils, but legs are like the opposit, depends on how much water the shed before the show tonight


True very true maybe the water depletion & carb up right before stage will bring out the cuts more on ramy


----------



## Jim78

infernal0988 said:


> If thats ramy on the left then all i can say is goodbye Phil Heath ramys back looks so much more detailed , but phil may take him on the cuts over the legs (front) Calves i would also say phil is slightly better, but anything els Ramys got it nailed & if he can bring a even better look for the MR.O ? No telling what will happen then.


lol good bye Phil Heath? oh dear oh dear.

Fact that y'day ramy didnt make top 6 call out and Phil didn't even do the final call means he's guaranteed 1-5th....and we all know he aint coming lower than 1st lol.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Chelsea said:


> I'm sure everyone has seen the monster that is Big Ramy winning his 1st pro show (New York Pro), my question is....
> 
> Could he mount a challenge for the Olympia and beat Phil?


Simple answer is at this time NO but in 3 or 4 more years with muscle maturity and density then yes


----------

